# Need Opinions! Horse pregnant?



## j4646335 (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought this 18 yr old mare Jan 1st. This is the first horse we have ever owned and are not "experienced"..
With that being said she was in poor shape when we got her, underweight, big belly..which we thought was due to worms.
However, a few weeks ago we had a couple of trainers over to interview about working with her.. to our suprise they both thought this mare was pregnant. Big belly, bagging up, milk veins.
I live in a extremely Rural area and our vet options are limited. I called the local Vet and his response was " just wait and see, you'll find out soon enough". I got ahold of the previous owners and was told that they did have this mare out with a stud last year but they thought she was never going to take as the vet checked her and told them she wasn't pregnant but she was left in the feild with the stud a week after her last vet,pregnancy check.
I found a lady who "supposedly" did equine ultrasounds...She came out and rectaly U/S her for $25 and told me she was not pregnant because she could see that she was building a follicle and getting ready to go into heat. Which I have read that some horses still do when pregnant..?
Well, a week and half later..the horse is in the pasture and I notice she's acting weird. Hanging around by the gate ALL day, acting tired, and "beat down"... and clingy, wanting me to rub her, etc..
She starts acting like she's in pain..panting, biting and kicking at her stomach. This countinues on for about a hour.... Then she goes out in the middle of the feild and lays down for about 5 min. then starts rolling around.. I wasn't sure if it was colic or labor. I called both the vet and the lady her ultrasounded her.. of course the U/S lady said colic, and the vet said if the horse was pooping, peeing, eating and drinking it was not colic...
So I heard about the milk calcium test...I did that and her calcium level was between 300-400 and the Ph was about 7.8
She would be around 305 days..if she is pregnant.
I'm completely confused.....
Any ideas from someone with more experience would be appriciated!!
Thanks!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

First I want to say you have a beautiful mare! She definatly looks pregnant to me. I don't know much about the PH levels of the milk but I wouldn't be surprised at all if she were that far along. She still has quite a bit of bagging up to do though so you probably have a few weeks. Thats strange about her colic symptoms - maybe she is having a false labor? 

Just watch her really closely and have a vet check if you want to know for sure. Is this her first foal? If so you will want to watch her extra close. At 18 she could have complications.


----------



## j4646335 (Apr 21, 2010)

Equus girl... Thanks for you reply  I really wish I could get the vet out here to check her! It's driving me crazy,lol! 
I don't know what the deal is with this vet.. but he is the only one within a 75 mile radius that does horses, and he is about 80 yrs old...so he doesn't get too excited about anything..if you know what I mean 

This poor horse has been through alot of owners in the last several years, so I don't have much history on her..
She is Reg. QH, with Doc Bar breeding and she is not broke to ride...So my guess is that she was used as a broodmare...
The people I bought her from "said" they owned her for 18 months and she had not foaled since they had owned her. Since she is 18, I didn't think there would be any chance she would be pregnant..I didn't think at her age it was possible,lol! Shows how much I know!
I am definitly concerned about her.. and the possible colt, especially since she was so underweight and neglected the first 6 months of her pregnancy... we just bought her Jan 1st..


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Yah, thats too bad about the vet, but I have a feeling your mare is pregnant anyway. Likely she has been a broodmare if she is not broke to ride. Thats a good thing - she won't be as likely to have complications. 

You could feed her a Mare and foal feed and that would probably help to give her the nourishment she will need for herself and the foal. You will also want to do lots of reading on foaling, so if there are complications you can help her out. You may have to help her yourself if you can't get vets too easily. If she's not a maiden mare though she will have a much easier time foaling I would think. 

Does she let you touch her udder at all? If so, you could try squeezing a drop or so of milk out and seeing what color it is. Or if there is even any fluid at all. The milk will turn white a day or so before foaling. If it is just a clear, yellow liquid she is not ready yet. Once she waxes up though, don't milk her. It can make the milk stream out and lose the colostrum for the foal.

Keep us updated on what happens with her!


----------



## j4646335 (Apr 21, 2010)

She doesn't seem to mind me touching her udders... her Milk has been white for 2 days now ???


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, it certainly looks as though you've been taking great care of her! She's beautiful! By the looks of her, I'd say she's pregnant too. Do you know any other horse owners in your area? Are there any breeding farms nearby? If you haven't had much luck finding a vet in your area to help, knowledable owners may be able to give you some advice on nutrition, care, and what to watch for. Do you have a local equine council or other horse related associations? I know NOTHING about breeding so I can't offer much advice other than try to find someone in your area that might be willing to offer some help and guidance. Best of luck!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Is is really milky white, or just more a clear white? Some mares milk is white for longer than others, but all the mares I've watched foal have only gotten the really white milk, right before foaling. Is the milk sticky? Is her udder hard and firm or soft and mushy? If it is firm than she is close to foaling as well. 

Also, are her hindquarters and around her tail soft and mushy? Do they feel like jello? If so, she is really close as well. 

I agree with luvmyperch - do you know of anyone that knows about the care of pregnant mares and foaling? I'm sure they could help you a lot.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

If she's got milk she's more than likely pregnant. Keep an eye on her.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Did the previous owner give you the date when she was ultrasounded, and/or the last day that she was in with a stallion?


----------



## j4646335 (Apr 21, 2010)

Her Milk is White, it is sticky.. I'll post some pictures of it tonight when I check the Ph and Ca levels again.. Her udders are still soft and mushy.
Around Both sides of her tail are soft and mushy ( spongy feeling ) but it is just right beside her tail not "all over" her hind quarters.
They had her U/S on June 18, 2009 BUT they left her out with the stud for another week and never tested her again...they sold her to me Jan 1st.
I checked her Vulva and it is still pink, not red, yet.. I'll try to post a pic of that..


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would think the person that just palpated her would be feeling for a foal not a folical this late in the game


----------



## j4646335 (Apr 21, 2010)

I uploaded more pic's, but can't figure out how to put them on the thread...
You can click on my profile and my album to view them..
One is of the Vulva...it looks pretty relaxed to me??


----------



## j4646335 (Apr 21, 2010)

Churumbeque...She U/S her...but for a $25 U/S ?? I'm not too sure... she wasn't a vet... She said she seen fluid... and then she said " O..wait, There's a folicle building..there's no way she could be pregnant" and stopped.
I later read that this could be a ball of poop...if you don't know what your doing or looking at... I also read that some horses still do this when their pregnant... I'm thinking it's kinda one of those situations in which "you get what you pay for" because a week and a half later she has bigger udders, milk, and symptoms of false labor...


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

First off, let me commend you for the shape she is in, if she was in poor shape when you got her - she looks fantastic for an 18 year old!

And that very definitely does look like a well dropped and engaged baby belly to me. However 305 days is awfully early to be foaling, could they be wrong on the dates?

Keep checking the milk, it will get very thick and syrupy on top of being white. My mare had white milk for weeks, but the real indication was the change in consistency. Indicators on the milk test are watching for it to get to around the 400+ level (which you said she's already at?) and pH to drop to UNDER 7.0. Sounds like she is really close, her udder doesn't look super full but her teats DO look filled out.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## j4646335 (Apr 21, 2010)

Indy Horse.. Thank You  She is our only horse.. and we have 6 kids..so needless to say, she gets really spoiled! I'm sure I have no idea how much this horse really eats,lol.. ( kids sneaking treats )
Thanks for the insight, I'm hoping she will make it at least 320 days...
I'm not 100% on the dates..these people were not the most honest I've came across.. But she doesn't seem "huge" like other horses I seen.. but she is small and the dad horse didn't look big either, he was peppy san breeding... I'm hoping they were telling the truth and this isn't a "thru the fence type of colt".


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

OK. The reason I asked was that if she was either palpated or ultrasounded on June 18th, she could have perhaps been pregnant for a week or even 2 weeks prior, and it went undetected. 

So if we go 2 weeks prior to June 18 and lets say 10 days after June 18th, her breeding dates could have ranged from June 3rd to June 28th, meaning the farthest along she is likely to be is 321 today.... and the other end of the range would put her at 330 on May 24th (and you can count forward from there.)

Thats assuming that the June 18th vet check happened like they say and didn't miss something much more advanced... and also assuming that they did seperate the mare and stallion a week after June 18th as well.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

A lot of QH's won't get very soft around the tail and hip area just because they are a breed with really muscly hind ends. lol. 

I agree your mare looks pregnant. Have you tried sitting out with her for awhile with your hand on her belly? Most foals are active and you could try to feel it that way. I have a mare who was not suppose to be pregnant, but I thought she was (this was before I learned how to ultrasound) and I sat in her stall for an hour with my hand on her belly.....sure enough, I felt the foal kick nice and hard. That was 2 months before birth. 

Also, if she is testing in the 300 range of calcium, then I would say that's a pretty safe bet that she's preg. Make sure she is getting her minerals and a good Mare and Foal feed. Good luck!


----------



## j4646335 (Apr 21, 2010)

First of all, THANK YOU SO MUCH, to all who have posted!!
I was in the stall with her feeling her belly...I felt a thump on the bottom of her belly towards her flank area.. much like you would feel a foot in a pregnant womans belly...but I'm not sure... I would have thought it would feel alot stronger? And I don't "see" alot of movemnet??
However, I was so excited about feeling the movement I forgot to take a picture of the milk  And I'm nervous about milking out what could be colostrum, so I'll wait untill tomorrow night for the milk photos 
The Milk Ph was 7.5 and the Ca was between 400-500, So the Ph looked lower and the Ca level looked higher??
Her milk looks like " woman's breast milk" ... Not as white as what you buy from the store.. more watery than store bought??


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

You won't always feel a lot of movement from the baby. Yet at other times it seems like it might come right through the mare's stomach! 

You will know when the milk is colostrum. It will be very white, thick and sticky. And you will usually have wax forming on the teats as well. If it is still fairly watery she probably has at least a few days. However watch her close. I had one mare I looked after that had yellowish, watery milk for days, then one evening it turned white and sticky, got little drops of wax and foaled a few hours later! Every horse is different.

As far as her vulva - it looks fairly long but not quite as relaxed as when they are really ready.


----------



## j4646335 (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone wanna give a shot at a foal date??

Does anyone think she could just be fat??


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

She looks pregnant to me!

My arabian dandy (avatar) was 20 when she had her very first (and only) filly! It was an accident. We had gotten a stallion whom was very, very calm and didn't act like a stud at all. However, we did keep the separated and such. Our mare flirted with him through the fence, but he was never interested. Well, I suppose he did get interested one day when we weren't home. It was a wooden corall, and he wound up knocking the middle post out and breeding her through the fence.:shock: His name, Rebel, should have tipped us off when we bought him lol:lol: 

My dad and I were very worried because she was older and this was her first. However, she did just fine. We took her to a friends barn because it was January when she was due and we didn't have stalls, just shelters.

Here are a few tips from my experience. I've only gone through this once though, so please anyone that finds my information wrong PLEASE correct it!!

I was able to feel or look at my mares belly when she was close to having the foal and actually see the foal kicking inside. Like just behind where her ribs end on the side there infront of her back leg in that area. 

I've heard that horses usually go into labor either late at night or early morning. This was the case with my mare, she had Sasha (her filly) at 11:45pm. So make sure you check her at night aswell! I spent two weeks at my friends house so that I could check her throughout the night haha However, I'm sure mares do have them in the day aswell!

Some of the signs that they show when they are close would be: pacing/restless, looking back at their stomach, maybe laying down and getting back up, and sniffing the ground (Dandy showed these signs the day she had Sasha)

Also, her teats were hard and waxed up a few days before she had Sasha. Their teats get this white/cream looking drip of wax on the very tips of their them. This is a sign that they are getting close aswell!

If she does start going into labor, try to remain calm. I've heard you can actually stop a horse from having the foal if they start getting too stressed about what's going on around them. 

I suggest looking up complications a mare can have when foaling. Especially if a vet may not be available! An important note though, if you do have to help pull the foal out. ONLY pull when she has a contraction!!! 

Have plenty of clean towls available, you may have to clean their nose off a bit so that they can breathe. (We did with sasha)

I hope these are helpful to you! To me, it looks like she may have a couple weeks to go? My mare looked like that, but about a week before she had Sasha her stomach kind of dropped and got really wide. I also agree, try to find an experienced horse person to help you out! If you don't already have a stall, maybe try finding her a place that you could board her at for these next couple of weeks. That way she's in a nice clean stall and there should be someone there to monitor her aswell for you. Plus, you would most likely find some people experienced with foaling. My friend that let me take my mare to her place is very experienced with foaling. She was a trainer/riding instructor and had many, many foals in her life time and let me tell you, it sure made me feel good to have a person with extensive knowledge in the particular area by my side!!! 

Please keep us updated and I wish you the BEST of luck.


----------



## RoyalsRebel (Sep 24, 2009)

She looks absolutely stunning for having been poorly cared for before! Way to go!!

I'd say, based on pictures and what you're saying of her milk, she's definitely definitely without a doubt pregnant. If you could get her on a mare&foal feed that would be the best thing for her nourishment wise while the baby is still growing in there. From what you're saying I'd say you're well in the 300days, so you could have anywhere from a few days to a few weeks left. :S Too bad you don't have an accurate date as this could mean some sleepless nights for you!

I also agree with earlier posters in that if she hasn't been broke to ride she's probably been used as a broodmare and the owners gave her up because it didnt look like she was going to be able to keep pumping out foals for them. That's too bad, but looks like it got you a really nice looking girl. But it also means she'll probably be less likely to have any complications. There is a lot of information on foaling out your own horse on the web.... and though I hate to recommend you to somewhere else, I know the people at Mare Stare, LLC - Welcome! have a LOT of useful information and might be better able to guess at a date for you since they're all going through the same thing! 

Please keep us updated - can't wait to see some more pictures of her as she progresses! Can you get another belly shot? The foal will drop and make her stomach look almost triangular just before she's ready as it gets in position for the birth canal.


----------



## j4646335 (Apr 21, 2010)

I put some pictures in my album on my profile.... their pictures of when we first got her. 
I will get some more pic's of her tonight....
No Big changes..except she is HUNGRY..ALL the time!!! Seems to be eating alot more...


----------



## j4646335 (Apr 21, 2010)

Forgot to add.. we put her on the mare & foal feed


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

I looked at the pictures and yep, she _looks_ pregnant but her vulva doesn't look ready at all. She still looks close behind and doesn't have a big, swollen vulva. It should look "full". I don't think she's days away. Maybe a month.


----------



## j4646335 (Apr 21, 2010)

Checking on her just a few minutes ago I notice that you can actually SEE a leg..it is showing behind her ribs, but I couldn't see or feel a hoof... I looked up pic's of what position the baby should be in and am nervous that it is a back leg instead of leg front leg?? 
Anyone ever see this? Is this normal??

And she's acting strange..it looks as if she's been rolling around quite a bit..she had straw all over her mane and back?
Plus she is put her head down alot and breathing hard... almost like sniffing the ground?
Any Suggestions, opinions,thoughts???? Please!!!


----------



## RoyalsRebel (Sep 24, 2009)

Don't stress!

If she's been rolling she's just trying to relieve pressure or the babies just squirmed up into somewhere that's not so comfortable. Rolling's normal. She's probably getting pretty uncomfortable at this point if she's close. Can you take some new pictures of her? Side profile, rear end, teats? Their tummies get a noticeable change when they're really close... I really wouldn't start panicking at this point though.  She's probably just trying to make herself feel better. Giving her lots to munch on hay-wise will keep her occupied.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

I agree with RoyalRebel! Good post.


----------



## Squeak (Apr 8, 2010)

I am sure, being a first timer and not even being experienced with horses that you are a bundle of nerves right now!

My guess would be that she's been a broodmare her whole life, so she should know the ropes just fine. Make sure you have a good idea through research of what is "normal" and what isn't normal. Then you can just sit back and let her do your thing. Don't panic, take some deep breaths. I'm sure she's getting kind of close, considering the behavior you have described.

I have been around horses my whole life but I had my first foal 4 years ago and i didn't even know she was there until a month prior to her being born, much like you! My horse is a Arabian/Paint mare and rather large, and she was bred to a pony stallion. You could barely tell she was pregnant until the very end and i about had a heart attack! Lucky for me, when i woke up to do chores one morning, my little Socks was born and waiting for me! She was already standing but was still wet and goopy. 

I've been exactly where you are and I remember how nerve wracking it is. Just be patient, and know what to look for. Make sure your vet WILL be available if something goes wrong.


----------



## j4646335 (Apr 21, 2010)

Posted more pic's today..let me know what ya'll think... Thx to Everyone  !!!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks like she has a little bit longer to go. I think her belly needs to drop more and her bag should fill up more as well. She hasn't dropped her tail either. Is she getting squishy (like jello) around her tail?

Here a few pictures of a couple mares I looked after. These pictures were taken just hours before they both foaled.


----------



## j4646335 (Apr 21, 2010)

She is getting squishy around her tail.. more so on the Left side than the right??
And She doesn't look near as filled out as the pic's you've posted..
Somedays I question if she is pregnant... Seems like it's taking forever!! Ugh!!


----------



## j4646335 (Apr 21, 2010)

Equus Girl..Thanks for the photo's.. looks like we have awhile to go!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Yah, I would say she has at least three weeks to go. I know it seems to take forever! I was nearly driven nuts when I was watching the mares all summer! About a month before foaling the mare's hindquarters will start to loosen, so if she's starting to get squishy that is good. When they are just like jello and the tail has no resistance when you move it she will be pretty close.


----------



## j4646335 (Apr 21, 2010)

*more pic's*

Here's some more photos... She seems to bag up FULL one day.. then not so much the next...
Today I went to check on her and she was laying down in her stall..she didn't even bother to get up.. that is the first time that has ever happened...
Check out my album...


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks like she is really filling up! That is normal for her udder to fill and then decrease and then fill again. When she is really close to foaling her udder will stay full night and day and it will be warm and very firm.

She probably is getting tired of carrying such a heavy load around! lol! A lot of the mares I took care of would lie down a lot a few weeks before foaling. Takes some weight off their legs I guess!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

^^ Agreed. It's normal for them to fill up more when they are stalled (usually at night) and go down some in the day when they get to move around more or get pastured. Like Equus Girl said, when it gets super full and stays there, you will know you are close. It still doesn't look too close right now, but not all mares bag up heavily before they foal, so don't count on that completely!

Here's my mare's udder 2 hours before she foaled:


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Indyhorse - I've never seen a mare so lumpy bumpy around the udder area. What is that? I've seen mares with edema filled underbellies, but not like that. Just curious.....


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

My guess would be three weeks for your mare, too, j4643365. She looks like she filled up some in her teats. Her vulva is still very thin....that's why my guess of weeks away. Good luck!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Juna - that was VERY distended milk veins all over her udder and underbelly. They went down a day or two after she foaled, but I'd never seen one quite as veiny as her before either! She never had any edema, but she had a full udder for quite a long time before she foaled.


----------



## RoyalsRebel (Sep 24, 2009)

j4646335 I think she has a little while to go yet too.  She looks SOOOOO good though! Great job on getting her back to a healthy weight and she's so shiny! A good sign their getting close is to watch how their belly changes, before they go the baby moves back and positions in the birth canal. See where the apex (the lowest point) of her belly is? Before she births it'll be way back and look really weird - almost triangular as the baby moves toward the birth canal.

She's looking so great j4646335!


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Indyhorse said:


> Juna - that was VERY distended milk veins all over her udder and underbelly. They went down a day or two after she foaled, but I'd never seen one quite as veiny as her before either! She never had any edema, but she had a full udder for quite a long time before she foaled.


Oh, wow, just milk veins. Yes, her bag is HUGE!!! Thanks for replying, 'cause I'd never seen that before.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

First off, I want to say congratulations on the new horse . I am not terribly experienced with pregnant mares so I have no guess on when she might foal but I just wanted to drop in and offer my support. She is a good looking mare and she's registered. Do you know if the stud she was out with is registered as well? If so, then the foal is registerable and that is a huge plus. Great job getting her back to healthy. I will anxiously follow this thread waiting on baby pictures.


----------



## j4646335 (Apr 21, 2010)

SM Robs...
The "supposed" Sire is registered but they never sent in a breeding certificate..so, being inexperienced in this area..I have no clue if I'll be able to get the baby registered.. It really dosen't matter too much to us..my 12 yr old boy has already "staked claim" on the baby 
The Sire is a Solid Black horse with white socks and a white blaze...
So if I come out with a paint..lol...I'll know they were "full of it".


----------



## j4646335 (Apr 21, 2010)

UPDATE!!  <3 <3 <3 We Seen the Foal moving tonight  Very Excited!!
She was also being very clingy again today.
At first I thought she might be getting aggressive because she kept turning her butt to me.. but then she started rubbing it against the wall...So I'm thinking she was wanting me to scratch her butt :O-
Yes..I do know that's very poor behavior and I shouldn't let her "get away" with it.... She's spoiled... but I did not scratch her rear ,lol


----------



## RoyalsRebel (Sep 24, 2009)

hehe that sounds about right! I've seen many pregnant mares push their butt up against the wall and stand that way for hours as they nap, shifting and leaning their weight against the wall as if they were holding everything in.  She's obviously looking to you for comfort and I wouldn't call turning her butt to you bad behaviour (as it isn't the intent behind the behaviour) as long as she doesn't continue it after the baby's born.... That being said I wouldn't reward it either as she could knock over one of your kids if she tried that with them and they didn't realize as they can put some real weight behind shifting a quarter over.

How's she doing otherwise? Is she starting to stay bagged up? Is her hind end getting that squishy/jello-y look to it?


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes, that is very normal. A couple weeks to a few days before they foal they will start rubbing their hindquarters a lot. Kind of helps to move the foal into position. How is she doing otherwise? Showing more signs?


----------



## j4646335 (Apr 21, 2010)

She hasn't had anymore "substantial" bagging, her tail head is getting squishy, most notable change is her hips and hind-end is starting to look "poor"....
Trying to find a vet to get out here today....I would really like for a DVM to have a look at her..just for my peace of mind.


----------



## Kay (Dec 9, 2009)

good luck and please keep us posted!


----------



## RoyalsRebel (Sep 24, 2009)

j4646335 How is your girl doing???


----------



## alace (Apr 19, 2010)

anymore news???


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

What a beutiful horse

Just a note tnhough my horse waxed and foaled within two hours of each other so dont depend on that. She doesnt look just read yet id say about a month left!


----------



## JB44 (Feb 7, 2010)

just keep an eye on her milk bag. if she is truly in foal, it will continue to fill up and the nipples will be full all the way to the end. if the bag is growing, i would guess she is pg. sure does look it. but so do lots of old broodmares that have had lots of babies.

if you rest your hand on her lower flank for a while, you might feel it kick.


----------



## JB44 (Feb 7, 2010)

also you can send in a blood test.


----------



## j4646335 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think she's in labor tonight!!! And we are of course having BAD storms
She started sweating BAD around 8:00pm, I brought her in and put her in her paddock/stall area.. I went back out about 9:30 and she was still sweating, acting nervous, holding her tail out, and laying down/getting up alot. 
We put fresh straw out in her stall and paddock, but she won't go in her stall...
She seems really spooked about the storm, hopin it doesn't stop her labor..
Now that it raining, I can't tell if her water has broke yet..
She didn't really bag up.. and her vulva didn't seem really lose either...BUT when I last checked her she had mucous coming out?


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Good luck! You've taken great care of her and now you get to see one of lifes greatest miracles!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Good luck!!!


----------



## j4646335 (Apr 21, 2010)

She went into her stall.. but now she doesn't seem to being showing signs of "Active" labor. I wonder if they could stop their labor?


----------



## Miss Neigh (Jul 15, 2007)

did you ask the previous owners who she was bred too?


----------



## RoyalsRebel (Sep 24, 2009)

Hope the rest of your night has gone smoothly.... Sounds to me like she was in labour - and yes, she can put it off til the storm passes or she feels safe, but not for long. The best thing you can do for her is keep the area around her paddock/stall very quiet - if you must check on her, do so just by yourself and very quietly (you don't want her to see you). Just you checking on her every half hour could make her hold off longer, so as long as she doesn't look in distress when you do go check, give her as much time as possible before you go peek again...  Hope it all goes well! Keep us posted!!


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

sooo? any news!!?


----------



## RoyalsRebel (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes - waiting to hear any new news you have!!


----------



## ToHotToTrot (Jun 13, 2010)

any newsssss


----------



## horselover3543 (Jul 13, 2010)

hello umm my horse is pregnant and looks like that and you do have a beutiful mare shes so pretty


----------



## SavvyHill (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm excited to hear how everything goes! Good luck!


----------

